

Ask HN: Cool projects to work on? - viandante

Hi,<p>due to unexpected vacations (thanks German bureaucracy), I will be free from tomorrow until the 22nd.<p>I would like to use this time to hack on a cool project. Maybe something that could go on my github page.<p>I ask here because I would like to "work" for someone that is in business. So that I can get some feedback and mentorship. I don't have the chance to talk to programmers and people in start ups in my daily life. I thought this might be a chance.<p>I am an amateur programmer. I work in Finance. I know python, a bit of clojure, and I find C quite cool. I am looking to gain experience in data analysis/visualization, financial/business applications. I hope to live finance one day, you know...
======
arnejenssen
How about scraping financial data from public companies and making them
available on a web-service/API. Yahoo finance presents key data freely for the
US market, but in Norway you have to pay a 3rd company to get access to data
that should be free to investors. Not sure how it is in Germany.

------
zackzackzack
Do you have a Kinect? Try fiddling with Clojure and Kinect:
<http://openkinect.org/wiki/Main_Page>

------
bigohms
Try merging two or more public data sources and doing analysis on that and
publishing the site.

